# 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 2, 2010)

```
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-5480" title="diallock2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/diallock2.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="246" /></p>
<p>Effective December 6, 2010, Canon will start to provide as a chargeable service, a locking mode dial modification for the Ã¢â‚¬Å“EOS 5D MarkIIÃ¢â‚¬Â and Ã¢â‚¬Å“EOS 7DÃ¢â‚¬Â digital single-lens reflex cameras.</p>
<p>This modification is available, for a fee, to owners of these cameras who would prefer a Mode Dial which locks in place and canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be accidentally moved during normal camera operation.</p>
<p>For USA residents, the pricing of the locking mode dial modification service for EOS 5D Mark II and 7D cameras has been set at $100 per camera as of December, 2010. (Pricing and availability subject to change without notice.) For further details, see contact information for inquiries below.</p>
<p>Once modified, users must first press and hold down the central lock-release button in order to turn the Mode Dial. The modification is intended to prevent the Mode Dial from accidentally moving, once set to a particular exposure mode by the user.</p>
<p><strong>Applicable Products

</strong>EOS 5D Mark II Digital SLR Cameras

EOS 7D Digital SLR Cameras</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## justicend (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Seems like "Mode Dial Lock" will be canon's standard in upcoming camera lineup


----------



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Does anybody know if this is a free upgrade or discounted service for CPS Gold or Platinum members in the US? I will try to inquire myself and update my post later.

Thanks

http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/


----------



## DetlevCM (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Interesting offer.

Personally in my experience I can't see a use for it on the 5D MK II - or at least my mode dial only changes when I touch it to change something - but with the 7D where the on/off switch sits below the dial I can see the point of it.

A question from my side - I'll assume it won't affect the weather sealing?


----------



## MOT (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

This is great. I have on occassion found that I somehow changed from manual to bulb by accident, and because I wasn't prepared for that missed out on a shot. However, one of my favorite shots was created by this accident, haha. In any case, I will be getting it.


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Pricey upgrade for a 2.5 year old camera--5D2

I don't have any need for this. i rarely inadvertently bump the mode dial and if I do it's apparent right away that I'm not shooting in M.


----------



## mccrum (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Having used a 60D for a day rental, it was something I wish my 5Dii had as well. But not for $100. I might go after it for half that, but I'm wondering how long it will take as well. I'm betting longer than a week, which is not ideal around the holidays.


----------



## IllegalFun (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

I wish it was available on all the cameras...
I keep knocking from my usual Av to the TV or M modes
however at $100 it is a bit expensive... and a Â£1200 for a 7D and Â£1600 for a 5D Mk2 they should upgrade any coming out of the factory for free


----------



## the camera boy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

I worked at a camera store for 11 years and can't tell you how ofter we had eos A2 and eos 10s bodies with this lock all jammed up. I got pretty good at fixing them. Hope Canon has a new better lock than back then.


----------



## bengershon (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Well, this is most annoying. I really cannot imagine it would take an engineer more than 10 minutes to do this, but this is what I received this morning from Canon UK:

"Thank you for the recent email you sent to Canon. Unfortunately we are unable to do this Modification as a while you wait service. It would need to be booked in as a repair and will take roughly 5-7 working days to be done."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*



IllegalFun said:


> Â£1200 for a 7D and Â£1600 for a 5D Mk2 they should upgrade any coming out of the factory for free



Not mine! I don't have a problem with accidentally rotating the mode dial, but I *do* have a problem with anything that would slow down intentionally changing modes.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

No thanks. For my weak fingers, the mode dials are difficult enough to turn. I'm not worried about accidentally changing a setting - I lack the strength for that.

I don't see paying US$100 to make it harder for me (by having to hold down the button) to be a wise investment, do you?



neuroanatomist said:


> Not mine! I don't have a problem with accidentally rotating the mode dial, but I *do* have a problem with anything that would slow down intentionally changing modes.


*neuroanatomist* said it best.


----------



## traveller (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

I can't help thinking that a switch, like the one that locks the rear control dial, would be a better solution. This would give you the choice of when/if you wish to use it.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

I'd be in the poll of people who would also find this a worthless upgrade, maybe in the future if i ever bump my camera on that plate/corner I will do it.


----------



## niftyken (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

This dial has accidentally rotated without my noticing more than a handful of times when I'm wearing the camera on a strap with the dial bumping against my hip when I'm walking around. Even then, I'm not sure I care to pay $100 to upgrade it. Usually the resulting exposures are enough to inform me that something is not right.


----------



## acoll123 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

This dial has accidentally rotated without my noticing more than a handful of times when I'm wearing the camera on a strap with the dial bumping against my hip when I'm walking around. Even then, I'm not sure I care to pay $100 to upgrade it. Usually the resulting exposures are enough to inform me that something is not right.

This happens on my 7D lot as well. I use a Black Rapid Strap but have it secured to one of the regular strap attachments instead of the bottom . . . very irritating but I am not sure it is worth $100 and being without the camera for days or weeks . . .


----------



## Etienne (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

It's happened a couple of times on my 5DII, but it's not a big deal. The power switch location is much worse. I've had the camera turn on several times while walking with the camera slung over my shoulder. I once even lifted it to see the message asking me if I wanted to confirm delete on a file.

Hopefully the 5DIII will relocate the power switch like the 7D.


----------



## davidpeter (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Yes, this was the very upgrade of the Canon lineup, I have waited for since Photokina... 

We need a pro, but small FF, a huge range of lens upgrades (24-70 for example), and we get this. I'm not realy impressed.

I hope it won't be a default, since I need to switch extremly fast between Av, Tv and M, while I look in the view finder during concerts...


----------



## Macadameane (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

A better idea would be a button that "clicks in" It could be designed in the exact same fashion. If the dial button is "clicked in" the lock would be engaged, if it is "clicked out" the dial can be spun freely.


----------



## paulmoceyhanton (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

I suspect they would give a free clean and check along with the upgrade. So you get a little more for your $$$


----------



## unfocused (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*



> Will I pay for the change? Don't know... have to think about it. I suspect that Canon is not expecting to do a whole lot of these.
> 
> Will I mind if it comes standard in the next model? Not at all.



Same here. I've had this happen occasionally as well. Seems to be a particular problem for me when I pulling the camera in or out of a bag, both shoulder and sling-type. But, is it worth sending the camera in for? Not sure. I'll probably wait until they do an upgrade on a future model.

More annoying to me is that I often find myself accidentally changing more important settings (film speed, exposure compensation, RAW to JPG, etc. by accidentally rotating the quick control dial when the quick control screen is active. As near as I can tell the "lock" feature on the dial is for looks only, as it certainly doesn't lock anything when the quick control screen is active.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*



unfocused said:


> More annoying to me is that I often find myself accidentally changing more important settings (film speed, exposure compensation, RAW to JPG, etc. by accidentally rotating the quick control dial when the quick control screen is active. As near as I can tell the "lock" feature on the dial is for looks only, as it certainly doesn't lock anything when the quick control screen is active.



If you push a button (or one is pushed accidentally), that function is active for 6 seconds and turning the QCD will change it, regardless of the lock setting. The lock setting disables the QCD only when just turning it without a button press makes a change (i.e. EC, or aperture in M).


----------



## tzalmagor (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

If you think $100 is expensive, you should find out how expensive it is in Israel - the price is 994 NIS, U.S.$236 + 16% VAT, to a grand total of U.S.$274.

Don't ask me where the extra $136 go to, as I have absolutely no idea whatsoever.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*



tzalmagor said:


> If you think $100 is expensive, you should find out how expensive it is in Israel - the price is 994 NIS, U.S.$236 + 16% VAT, to a grand total of U.S.$274.
> 
> Don't ask me where the extra $136 go to, as I have absolutely no idea whatsoever.



_HaShem Yishmor_, ₪994 is a pretty penny, er, agura! I'd assume they're using the sheqalim to bulk up the firefighting resources, what with the Carmel inferno...


----------



## unexposure (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

as i do own a 60d, I'm not completely sure, wether to love or to hate this "feature".

sure, it prevents you from some sort of not wanted mode-selection - BUT - the handling of that button is one of the things I thing are most annoying on 60d at the same time. Especially annoying is, that 60d has toooooo much modes on the dial, so if you want to switch from "M" to "video", you have to go pretty a whole round through the dial-range. as you have to hold the button down the whole time, this isn't a very good solution, as it's not "handy" enough. 

If the Mode-Lock was some kind of Push-In-and-Push-Out Button, that starts/stops the lock, this would be all fine - but in the current state, it's nothin I'd spent a penny on.

Go, grab a 60d at your local store and try to switch from m-to-video and vice versa for several times - you'll agree with me.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Nikon should do the same for the D7000: Nikon should also offer a locking mode dial for the D7000. Not as a service option but direct from factory as a standard feature. 
The current mode dial changes to easy from it's position is my experience! This was also mentioned in the DPReview of the D7000.


----------



## F1to10Dbill (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

In addition to the expensive dial replacement by Canon, or as an alternative to it, another solution to the mode dial problem could theoretically come in an optional firmware upgrade allowing users, via custom function setting, to choose to consign 'B' and the auto 'green' and 'CA' settings to other modes redundantly, so that, for example, 'green' and 'CA' on the dial could both mean 'P' in actual function, and the dial's 'B' could actually mean 'M' once again. In this way, even if the dial were moved accidentally, at least the results could be far less catastrophic than if the shutter inadvertently didn't close, or the built-in flash (7D) suddenly fired in the wrong environment. 

Alternatively, 'B' could be accessible as the slowest shutter speed available in 'M' and 'Tv' modes just like it was in the good old days. 

With all due respect to astrophotographers, having 'B' on the mode dial is like always standing next to an abyss. All I am asking for is the option to, at least temporarily, move the entrance to the abyss a little farther away through custom settings. 

While on the subject, and in case Canon is reading, although the rear quick control dial has inherited the EOS-1 tradition of being prudently provided with a lock, especially welcomed by photographers who carry their cameras around their necks, Canon has failed to provide a handy solution to the problem of accidentally rotating the main dial next to the shutter release atop the camera's grip or optional vertical grip. This is especially a problem when long lenses are mounted and cameras are slung from the shoulder with the lenses pointed in towards the photographer's body in order to protect the lens, or to enable the photographer to move through crowds or tight spaces safely or unobtrusively. 

In the case of the vertical grip, the provision of an on/off switch is only a small step in the right direction, being that the switch controls the vertical shutter release as well; the control dial set to 'off' means the shutter release is also off, which is usually too extreme a precaution as it means taking the risk of missing the all-elusive "Decisive Moment." 

I can't help but wonder how many engineers at Canon remember the positive feel of the old mechanical film camera controls. I have never had a Canon F1 or FT, Nikon F2 or FM2, or Olympus OM-1 accidentally be set to 'B' or otherwise change shutter speeds or apertures simply by normal rubbing against my clothing or the inside of a bag. (Some of these cameras were prosumer models, so please don't say, "Buy a 1DIV.") If you happen to be the one Canon engineer who remembers, please kindly make your voice heard.


----------



## mosesport (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

It blows my mind that enough people found this a problem as to necessitate adding a mod like this.

I have taken pictures with SLRs for over 10 years and never ONCE accidentally bumped the mode dial. Is this REALLY a problem for people?

Even if it were an issue, it literally takes a millisecond to flip it back. Are you really worried that in that exact millisecond, you're going to miss the shot that's going to get you published in Time magazine? The average lifespan in America is over 80 years now. I promise there will be more opportunities. This is a non-issue and a waste of $100.


----------



## pitt monqui (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark II & 7D Mode Dial Lock Upgrade*

Any opinions out there from people who have had this upgrade done? I'm strongly considering it but would like to know about any down sides before giving up my camera for a week.


----------

